# Future of coding?



## mhoyt (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm at a Family Practice and they are switching to ETR and from my understanding the doctors and nurses will have already done all the coding in the computer.  Apparently, we won't be coding anymore but just double checking the codes.  Will coders not be needed in the near future with everything going electronic?   Just doesn't seem they will need anyone to code and I wonder in I got into a dead end job.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Mar 2, 2012)

1.  EHR/EMR is not a perfect system, I don't care how good a system it is.  2.  Those codes/charges should still be audited for accuaracy and on a regular basis.  3.  When code rules change,  or there are new/deleted/ammended codes, the EHR/EMR is not going to educate the doctors, nor is it going to made those internal systems changes to itself.  Thats just for starters!!

The future of coding is so bright, we all need to wear shades!!


----------



## keeshacoram@comcast.net (Mar 2, 2012)

*Keesha CPC*

You are so right Ms. Morningstar, for example many people believe that computers will take the place of man, but its we the people that's needed to fix them, input data, take out data. So as Ms Morningstar stated put on your sunglasses because the future for coders is so bright. So


----------



## MaryKayDavid (Mar 2, 2012)

*ALso*

Let's not forget ICD 10!

Coders are needed more than ever!


----------



## cperk (Mar 3, 2012)

I work for a clinic that has started to integrate the EHR. The doctors do input the codes, but I find more coding errors than I can I count. Bottom line is they're not coders, we are.


----------

